# Waterless product that doesn't remove wax



## fragfeaster777 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Currently was a lurker here... tried to use the search function to get an answer to my question but the only relevant topic seems to be from over 2 years ago. So I was hoping I could get some updated advice

I am planning a 2 week motorcycle trip and I'm almost sure the motorcycle will get a bit dirty on the way (not too dirty, just the normal usage type). Prior to the trip I will be placing 2 coats of the Raceglaze Signature 55 wax on it. 

So my question is: Which product(s) would you guys recommend that I take with me so that I can give the moto a quick clean during the trip? It should be a product that wont remove the underlying wax. I cannot find much info about whether the usual suspects (ONR, Ecotouch, Meguirs Ultimate Anywhere, etc) remove the underlying wax or not. I can feasibly take about 500ml to 1 litre of product in the saddlebag. I also have access at home to purified water, so I can put in a bottle some kind of shampoo with purified water if that is a better solution (but remember I wont have access to water for rinsing!)

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Optimum Opti-Clean V2 is my current favorite waterless wash, and no, it will not effect the wax (It actually leaves behind halfway decent protection and gloss for such a product.). The concentrate is dilutable 3:1, though with distilled water you may be able to eek this out to 4:1.

It's available through Elite: http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-opti-clean-32oz-concentrate.php?manufacturers_id=55

Just make sure to bring along a couple ultra-plush microfibers, and you'll be fine: http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/eurow-shagpile-double-density-towels-pack-of-3.php?manufacturers_id=35

Hopefully this helps....

Steampunk


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Try Pinnacle Waterless, it contains carnauba.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

fragfeaster777 said:


> Currently was a lurker here... tried to use the search function to get an answer to my question but the only relevant topic seems to be from over 2 years ago. So I was hoping I could get some updated advice


If you're talking about the ONR FAQ being over 2 years old, so it might be, but
it is regularly updated... Section 19 gives you a clear answer that's not
ever likely to change.

If you're looking for something that's versatile and won't take up much room
then ONR is definitely your answer. Carry 250ml of concentrate and another
250ml of QD diluted at 32:1 in a spray bottle and you're ready for anything!
I'd stick with the ONR Wash & Shine rather than the ONR Wash & Wax, it's
more versatile.

Simply adapt the guidance in this thread which isn't out of date either!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

BH have just made up a waterless wash and it's very good


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tango


----------



## fragfeaster777 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thank you all for the replies, and thank you Steampunk for going out of your way and sending me the links too. I'm sure all these products do the waterloss job part well, I just wanted to make sure that none of them would strip the expensive Raceglaze wax.

I see that Elite also have an aluminium 330ml bottle, which is a perfect size as I really dont need much for the bike and it wont be squashed in the saddlebag. There wouldnt be any adverse effects of diluting the product and leaving it that way for a week right? Just want to travel as light as possible!

Thanks again


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

Wolf mean green , cheaper than ONR.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

fragfeaster777 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you all for the replies, and thank you Steampunk for going out of your way and sending me the links too. I'm sure all these products do the waterloss job part well, I just wanted to make sure that none of them would strip the expensive Raceglaze wax.
> 
> ...


No; leaving it diluted for weeks or even months won't be a problem (Especially with purified water). I hope that you enjoy your trip, and are satisfied with whatever product you choose! :thumb:

Steampunk


----------

